# (SVN) Subversion Referenz lösen



## FINF_AW_Alex (2. Dez 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich arbeite in meinem Praktikum jetzt in einem Team, daher mussten wir SVN installieren und inzwischen läuft es auch ganz gut. Jedoch hab ich beim vielen rumprobieren wohl irgendwie alle meine Netbeans-Projekte mit einem Schlag an ein REP geknüpft.




Ich würde gerne alle Projekte wieder entknüpfen aber weiss nicht wie, wir versuchen das jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen aber finden nichts....

Würd mich freuen wenn uns da jemand helfen kann.


::EDIT::   Es ist wohl so das ich den NetBeansPjojects Ordner verknüpft habe aber wenn ich im WindowsBrowser mit Rechtsklick drauf gehe finde ich keine Option um das rückgängig zu machen.... :-/

::EDIT2:: Ich glaube das hätte anstatt in den JavaEE in den JavaTools Teil des Forums gemusst, Soory  

Grüße Alex   =^.^=


----------



## FINF_AW_Alex (2. Dez 2014)

So, ich hab einen Workaround gefunden:

Die Projekte alle in Netbeans schliessen, die Projektordner in einen anderen Workspace bzw. Projects Ordner *kopieren* und die Projekte dann aus dem neuen Ordner heraus wieder in NB öffnen...

Eine saubere Lösung ist das aber meines Erachtens nicht, es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben die Verknüpfung wieder aufzulösen, oder ?

hier nochmal ein Screen vom Kontexmenü meines NetbeansPojects Ordners.


----------

